# Osage milling question



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

Ive been wanting to make a wooden roll around toolbox for a bit now and i think i want to do it out of hedge. Ive got tons of the stuff around the property. No one around here seems too interested in milling it for me so my question would be, is it possible to mill it in a radial arm saw after i build a jig? Im not needing any large pieces, maybe 4 foot at the most. I dont really want to buy a large bandsaw yet either. I guess if it cant be done with my radial saw i will just go with white oak, but i really like the looks of hedge.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

If you devise a jig that'll hold it steady I don't see why not. You'll go through some blade sharpenings though if you "mill" much of it. 

Why can't you do this instead: 



 Pick a tree that has a trunk section that's rather straightish for at least 4'.
Fell the tree about 5' about the ground or whatever you are comfortable with. Don't use a chainsaw on a ladder.
Rip the four slabs off the standing trunk using your chainsaw as straight and square as you can. Take extra chains. :yes:
Now you have a rough (real rough but better than the RAS method IMHO) cant that you can square up on the RAS, or make a quick and dirty jointing jig for your planer.
I'd select a tree with a dia. of no more than 16 (or the length of your chainsaw bar for sure) to try and end up with a rough cant that could be processed by what shop tools you have. 

The beauty of this method is that the tree is still in the ground while you knock the slabs off; no need to try and pin it down on your RAS table. To help you keep the cuts straight, hang a plumb bob from the tree and paint dotted lines over the string as a guide for your cut. 

This is not as hard as it sounds either. With a sharp chain you should be able to do a tree like this with one or two chains. I wouldn't bother with ripping chain unless you start to do this regularly. You might find you like doing it this way.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

HFC Homes said:


> Ive been wanting to make a wooden roll around toolbox for a bit now and i think i want to do it out of hedge. Ive got tons of the stuff around the property. No one around here seems too interested in milling it for me so my question would be, is it possible to mill it in a radial arm saw after i build a jig? Im not needing any large pieces, maybe 4 foot at the most. I dont really want to buy a large bandsaw yet either. I guess if it cant be done with my radial saw i will just go with white oak, but i really like the looks of hedge.


So....how many big trees are "tons"? :thumbsup: I am only 90 miles away.


----------



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

Man im in kansas, Ive got tons of hedge but i dont think its worth the drive. Texas Timbers, i was thinking about just what you said too. I was also thinking about one of those chainsaw mill attachments. Anyone ever used one?

I did get fairly good with a chain saw cutting gables on log homes.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

A chainsaw mill is an excellent tool to have for a part time sawyer. We have several here who have and use them. If you are seriously considering one, I suggest starting a new thread and title it in a way that will grab the attention of those users.


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

I was given one of those chain saw mills. The small kind that clamps onto the chain saw bar & cuts vertically. You have a 'V' shaped piece that is screwed onto a 2 x 6 that you nail to the log that guides the saw straight. I believe it was called the Alasken Saw Mill. It's a pretty simple & some what primitive method, but it does get the job done OK. I thinks it only costs around $100 to $150, but haven't checked recently. 
For smaller diameter logs you would probably need to make a frame to run the saw on & a jig to hold the logs.
I milled two 12" x 16" x 14' long oak beams with my 034 Stihl chain saw. It was a very SLOW process, but they do work. You sure couldn't make any money with it but I do have a couple pretty impressive oak beams to show for it! :yes:


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

I just did a Yahoo search for Alaskan Saw Mill & found it.
The Model I have is the Granberg G555B Mini Mill.
It cuts vertically & is only $ 75 on sale.

If I was buying now I think I would step up & buy at least the Model G 777 which cuts horizontally. It looks like it would be better & still priced right, only $ 130.

Remember you will need ripping chain. I got mine at a chain saw dealer who just made them out of regular chain.


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't know why no one wants to mill it, ( maybe metal in it) I have no problem cutting it, no worse than hickory. I have quite a bit in the kiln right now, mostly shorts.


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

I do know using the saws for rippinh lumber is rough on the saw. Cutting hedge alone is rough on the saw. Need to keep a tight chain and a sharp chain.


----------

